# Training has been paying off



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Im so proud of my boy, he learns so fast, and all this training is really paying off! After working on NILIF with him (tethering him to me and walking around - making him work for everything) he is really shaping up to be a good boy! He naturally is just my 'shadow' now..and follows me everywhere, and is always watching me. He listens to "NO" and today I taught him roll over in less than an hour  He learned shake recently, and since then is ALL ABOUT giving us his paw, he loves making me proud! Anyways, he has been learning to heel, is walking much nicer on a leash, and since working with the prong and desensitizing him to the cats, he IS improving (albeit slowly) with the cats. Today, he barked at them for 5 minutes, watched them, and then fell asleep, while me, them, and him (crated) were in the room for two hours. BIG improvement!! He also knows what I DONT like him doing when it comes to the cats. He is learning so nicely, and there is hope for this situation!! Im just really proud of him, he is so intelligent, and cannot wait to see what possibilities unfold for us in the future!! :wub:


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Yey  good job both of you 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yay Berlin! GSD's are so much fun to work with.  I'm doing the same with Ollie, though keeping him tethered to me all the time is a right pain in me arse! He's a bit more independent and if I let him off he doesn't follow me around... So a big part of my training now is making ME more interesting.  NILIF is awesome and I've had such great results with it... Glad it's working for you too! I hear ya about cats... Oi.

I kind of regret teaching him shake though because now whenever he wants something I get slapped with a paw, lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice training. when he's ready teach him to heel on
either side with or without a leash. teach him to give
his left and right paw. seeing the effect of training 
really feels good.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

That is awesome. Berlin is one sharp cookie


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

FrankieC said:


> That is awesome. Berlin is one sharp cookie


Thanks!!  He is indeed! 



doggiedad said:


> nice training. when he's ready teach him to heel on
> either side with or without a leash. teach him to give
> his left and right paw. seeing the effect of training
> really feels good.


Thanks! I have been working on heeling, it is going nicely, he still tries to walk ahead a bit, but he is getting alot better. And he knows how to give left and right paw  The effect of training really does feel good, you are right!! Its great to see all your time and dedication and work with your GSD pay off 



Carriesue said:


> Yay Berlin! GSD's are so much fun to work with.  I'm doing the same with Ollie, though keeping him tethered to me all the time is a right pain in me arse! He's a bit more independent and if I let him off he doesn't follow me around... So a big part of my training now is making ME more interesting.  NILIF is awesome and I've had such great results with it... Glad it's working for you too! I hear ya about cats... Oi.
> 
> I kind of regret teaching him shake though because now whenever he wants something I get slapped with a paw, lol.


They are so fun to work with, they are just too intelligent, sometimes I think he cannot possibly be a dog. Ugh, the keeping him tethered is a pain for me too!! I don't do it all the time, but from the times I have, he has learned to naturally follow me, most of the time (if my family is home - he usually will be more interested in playing with my little brother) NILIF is awesome!! So glad I read about it on this forum. Hahahaha do you have cats as well??? How is Ollie with them??

and HAHA! Berlin does the same thing now with paw. If he wants treats he will shove his paw in my face until I pay attention to him...and I now awake with him giving paw to my bed to wake me... 



julie87 said:


> Yey  good job both of you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!


----------

